# Lighten my Peloton?



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a <a href="http://www.schwinnbike.com/products/bikes_detail.php?id=720">2007 Schwinn Peloton LTD</a> that I would like to at least think about lightening up a bit. I really love the bike but lighter is always better, right? I don't have a ton of money to spend, so cheaper options are preferred.

The bike is more or less stock (see link above) except that it has a 2007 Campy Chorus compact crankset, and Crank Brothers Quattro 4Ti pedals. I will also soon be switching to Specialized Turbo Tubes.

Thanks!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

On the cheap get lighter tubes. You can get lighter tires too when they wear out. The wheels are OK but there are lighter options out there. Everyone needs a second set of wheels. You won't ask why when you break one on Sunday and there is no where to get it repaired. This is OK if you don't mind missing a ride. 

If you don't make a living with your bike none of this is really imporatnt except to you. Rotating parts make the most difference and the larger they are the more it makes a difference, wheels, tubes and tires.

Good luck with it!

Juan


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

fishman, what's the total weight of the bike including pedals?


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

Alejovh1, according to my digital bathroom scale its about 16.6 +/- .5 lbs with two bottle cages, two light mounts and a computer thrown in. I do plan to get a real scale sometime soon since I would use it for backpacking and adventure racing gear as well.

Juanmoretime any particular tires you'd recommend that are lighter and yet durable enough for every day use? And I do have my solid old handbuilt wheelset around here still, I plan on getting a 10 speed cassette for it soon so that I have a spare wheelset ready to go.

I am a pretty serious weight weenie with my mountain bike (though not so serious as to have scales for everything (yet)), but for the past several years the road bike has played second fiddle. Not so much anymore, moved someplace with lots of great road riding and got a great road bike.

I guess I was also wondering about which bolts on a road bike can be safely/smartly replaced with Al or Ti?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

What wheels do you have? Wheels are an easy place to lose a lot of weight.


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ksyrium ES. If I was building my own bike I could probably build my own wheels as light or lighter then these for a fraction of the cost. However, the Ksyrium's are proving quite durable under my MTB riding style so I will probably stick with them.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

fishman473 said:


> Alejovh1, according to my digital bathroom scale its about 16.6 +/- .5 lbs with two bottle cages, two light mounts and a computer thrown in. I do plan to get a real scale sometime soon since I would use it for backpacking and adventure racing gear as well.
> 
> Juanmoretime any particular tires you'd recommend that are lighter and yet durable enough for every day use? And I do have my solid old handbuilt wheelset around here still, I plan on getting a 10 speed cassette for it soon so that I have a spare wheelset ready to go.
> 
> ...


I've had good luck with Veloflex Paves and also have Panaracer Stradus Extreme Pro Lights on another wheelset and are really starting to like them alot. For tubes I use the Maxxis Flylights.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Telescoping the Sun*

How 'bout the rider? Could the rider stand to lose some weight? 16.5 lbs is pretty darn light for a bike. You'll get better results if you take the poundage off the rider than off the bike. I should know. I used to be 240lbs. Now I'm 220lbs and losing.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

its going to be hard getting the bike real light with the components you have on it already. things that could be lighter look to be the crank, brakes, and cassette. the real light ones cost a lot though. it would be tough to save a ton of weight with all ti bolts. you could probably get a 1/2-3/4 of a lb in wheels, but again that will cost you. maybe a full DA crank or FSA K-force would be lighter. some of the KCNC or Token cassettes are light, but not really suited for everyday riding (unless you like replacing them often). its a pretty light bike already, really. I would probably get a nice set of "race/special occ" wheels that are real light. if you race, a set of carbon rim tubulars would save some weight.


----------

